# Google photos syncing to lightroom



## Hammond (May 15, 2020)

Hi group, 

I am new to lightroom and trying to get my set up. My current workflow involves storing all my photos in an external hard drive and then uploading them to Google photos.

What's a good way for me to plug lightroom in to this workflow. Is it through lightroom cc or lightroom classic?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 16, 2020)

Forget that you uploaded these photos to Google. Just look at them as locally stored photos, compare the two Lightroom versions and choose the one that is best for you.


----------



## clee01l (May 16, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Forget that you uploaded these photos to Google. Just look at them as locally stored photos, compare the two Lightroom versions and choose the one that is best for you.


To expound upon Johan's comment.
Google Photos is a destination for derivatives of your originals not a source. If your originals are on the END, you can import them using the "Add " option into Lightroom Classic. and let Lightroom Classic manage them. New images can be imported into Lightroom Classic and stored as you usually do on the EHD but still managed by Lighroom Classic. 

If you choose Lightroom (cloud version) then Lightroom cloud will store ALL of your image in the cloud with an option to store them locally in a Lightroom managed repository This can be on your EHD but they won't be accessible by other apps or by you except via Lightroom (cloudy).

If you choose Lightroom (cloudy) then all of your images are available via the  Lightroom Web from your browser.  Your Google storage is not necessary as you can access your Lightroom cloud albums thru your browser and share this albums with whom ever you choose.


----------

